# What the heck is long rice?



## spryte (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm having a luau and making Chicken Long Rice.  Long rice seems to be described as cellophane noodles, bean threads, or just long rice.  What is it??


----------



## htc (Dec 29, 2004)

spryte, can you post the recipe? My guess is it's asking for long gran rice.  Most recipes that want you to use rice noodles usually refer to vermicelli noodles, cellophane is completely different. I've seen bean thread and cellophane used interchangeably though.  Hope that helps.


----------



## spryte (Dec 29, 2004)

http://www.alohajoe.com/chickenrice.htm
http://gohawaii.about.com/od/luaurecipes/r/chkn_long_rice.htm
http://www.hisurf.com/Luau/chicken_long_rice.htm

I haven't totally settled on which one yet...

[/url]


----------



## htc (Dec 29, 2004)

They're talking about bean/cellophane noodles. Now that I have seen the recipe, I know exactly which dish your trying to make.   I was in Hawaii earlier this year, at a luau at the polynesian cultural center and they had the dish you are making.  Make sure not to use vermicelli noodles, this would be the wrong one.  The bean/cellophane cook up clear and vermicelli  are white (used a lot in Vietnamese cooking).


----------



## spryte (Dec 29, 2004)

ah... are they kinda gelatinous in texture?


----------



## htc (Dec 29, 2004)

I think if you over cook them or they sit in liquid a long time they can get like that.  The ones I had didn't have much liquid in the dish, but did get a bit puffy from sitting in the liquid.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 29, 2004)

n\bean thread noodles -available in any asian market


----------



## Robt (Jan 1, 2005)

Your second Link says "long rice(cellophane noodles)".

Looks like good dish.


----------



## spryte (Jan 1, 2005)

Right, but I found a bunch that all listed a different ingredient.  I used bean threads... and it was really good!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 2, 2005)

The Polynesian Cultural Center is such a cool place.  Was there many years ago (1983) while in the Navy.  I had such a good time.  It's way better than Disneyland, at least it was to me.  

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

